# 20th street pond



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

I read a report on the bft forum saying that a guy went out and ice fished it I was wondering if anybody nows the ice thickness? :?


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

If it is 21st street pond you are talking about I think the question should be "what effect does winter have on retarded fish?" Dont know about the ice. Wouldnt catch me out there.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

werent all those fish contaminated from the landfill tickle off or something like that and they ended up shutting it down? maybe I'm dreaming, but I coulda swore I heard something like that a while back..??


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

I drove by there Saturday afternoon and to my surprise :shock: there where about 3 groups of anglers right out in the middle, east of the parking lot. I fished it in the summer caught some good size fish as far as looks they didn't look bad we released all the fish we caught so no clue on how they taste.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I called the DWR and asked them about ice fishing on 21st Street Pond.
They said that it was NOT restricted but as always be very careful there.
The ice can change in thickness due to moving water under the ice.

As far as eating the fish in 21st Street Pond goes.
The DWR said that recent tests show no cantamination in the pond.
There is no Fish Consumption Advisory listed for the pond.
Here is the list from the State's website.
http://fishadvisories.utah.gov/advisories.htm#utah

There was contamination found in the pond several years ago, which lead to it's closure for a few years.
A clean-up was done at the site and the contamination was either removed or capped oin site. Monitoring is ongoing and as of today, the pond isn't contaminated.

Now for the million dollar question.
Would I eat a fish that was caught out of the 21st Street Pond?
No!


----------

